# My current project: Apollo 11 LM-5



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

*Apollo 11 LM-5 (1/48) **FINISHED***

Well I've been on this project for quite some time now. It's a real test for my patience, cut & glue tiny pieces of aluminium foil everywhere..... I'm currently building the front support between the ascent stage and the descent stage. The 2 other smaller supports will be next. Don't have any pictures of this yet but got a couple I tooked along the way. Here's the link: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/f1steph/Apollo11LM5Eagle#

Steph


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

That is *intense!*

Great looking build, Steph! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

that is beyond intense!!!!! wow!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys. Honestly, all it takes is lots of self control (to avoid having a nervous breakdown) and time. The ascent stage rivets on the grey areas were done with a toothpick and paint but I think the're a bit too big. As for the rivets on the black areas, I used a needle. They are the perfect size (for me anyways). I wanted to redo the grey areas rivets but I was scared that the touch up would show too much. So I decided to leave them like that. 

I'll have to rebuilt the forward support for the ascent stage (no pictures of it) because the one I built is too big. I'm also almost done adding the gold stripes to the descent stage cross bars. Still lots to be done. I'll keep you posted...

Steph


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great, starting one shortly myself


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for the good words. JAFO, can't wait to see yours. Be prepared to spent long hours on this built but it's worth it I can tell you that....

I've just finished adding the little gold stripes to the crossed bars and to the top part of the landing gear assembly. I also replaced the flag holder with a more realistic one. Look at the last 3 pictures here: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/f1steph/Apollo11LM5Eagle?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

f1steph said:


> ... The ascent stage rivets on the grey areas were done with a toothpick and paint but I think they're a bit too big.


Have you considered looking at Archer rivet decals? 

http://www.archertransfers.com/SurfaceDetailsMain.html


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> Have you considered looking at Archer rivet decals?
> 
> http://www.archertransfers.com/SurfaceDetailsMain.html


Nope, never heard of them. Kinda late for adding the rivets but I'll keep their website in my favorites next time I'll need rivets for a kit. Thank for the link.

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

swhite228 said:


> Great Job!!!!


Thanks.... Do I know you..... hummmm ...... S:99 forum awhile back.....

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Another small step... for myself.

Just finished adding some details to the top of the descent stage. I'll stop there before I loose my mind. Look at the last 6 pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/f1steph/Apollo11LM5Eagle?feat=directlink

What's next: building the Egress platform and painting Neil. Buzz is getting lonely. hehehehe

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm done with it. At last. Here's the link for the pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/f1steph/Apollo11LM5Eagle?feat=directlink

What I need to find now is a clear display case, not easy with the size of this thing (6'' X 6'' X 7'' high). I kinda don't feel like building one with fiberglass. Hope I can find one, I'll start looking around in some discount stores...

Steph


----------

